# How much difference is there between Dewalt 735 and 734 planers?



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

edit: Preformance difference? snipe, ect?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I believe the difference is the 735 has two speeds and the chip ejector. I think you get a better finish with the higher second speed. I think you could get snipe with either if they arent set up correctly.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Probably biggest diff is 735 has 2 feed speeds.

I have the 735 model and the slow feed results in really smooth boards with little or no sanding required.

I don't have any appreciable snipe, and since I have never used a 734 can't say if it's any better.

I really like the chip blower on the 735 - I use it with a Thien collector built into a 30 gallon garbage can. (You must connect it to some sort of a collection device or you will have chips in every nook and cranny in your shop.)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

735-734=1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I stopped by HD to look at there display models, again. I raised them up to where I could see underneath. The feed rollers on the 735 are an inch further from the cutter head than the 734. At 2.5" vs.. 3.5, I wondered if that will make any difference on how stable the wood it coming through? Is that where you got your "1" Charlie? )

thx ajoseph, that is good to know)

SnowyRiver, there does't seem to be much to set up as far as the tables go. 735 has one big one. 734 has a couple that fold down. Seems like the 735 would be better, just wonderinig if it is $300 better)


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

One of the magazines compared them a few months ago and did note that with the tables the 735 had less snipe and either the least or second least amount of any of the benchtop versions tested. Biggest differences are the width and cutting speed. After market blades are also available for the 735 but not the 734 that I've discovered yet. That said, although I have no point of comparisonn, my 734 has been a pleasure to use and works well.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

When I worked at Lowes part time, I sold 2-735 to 1-734. Most people felt the 735 was the better machine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Kkickback, do you use in & out feed tables in addition to the one on the machine?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

as mentioned:
735 has the following over the 734:
1. auto cutterhead lock
2. 2 speeds
3. thickness stops (allows you to repeatedly get back to common thicknesses for consistent material thicknesses)
4. chip ejector
5. a more robust build

Both planers have gotten good reviews, and both will thickness wood very well.

I personally have the 735, figured might as well get it all. so far it's a work horse, and does not miss a beat.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thx kkickback; Sounds like it works very well the way it arrives ;-))

Purp, I am leaning towards going first class with the 735 too; even though, either sounds like a winner.


----------



## TLE (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a 735. I like the through speed of the faster setting for general dimensioning. I have the accessory fold-down tables. I guess they are worth the money if you keep them well leveled (they have screw-thread leveling). You could achieve the same or even better control with a shop made setup - but roll-away, compact storage is an issue in my shoebox sized shop. Giving the board just a little help by hand, holding the ends up and level going in and out seems to be all I need to virtually eliminate snipe.

The elevation mechanism on the 735 is accurate and positive enough that I can measure the stock that I am machining with my caliper for the last pass and dial in the cut on my dial indicator - it will get me thickness consistency to within a thousanth or two. While this could be seen as just a little anal, I do like being able to precisely recreate a crucial piece of my project that I have just butchered.

Tim


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

I like my 735, it has 3 blades on the cutter head (reversible) and the chip extraction is exceptional with a DC. I got the extension tables for $60 and seems better but still some snipe. It has gone through IPE with no fuss as well as other hardwoods just fine. One time I had a problem with feeding some Douglas Fir thru and I gave it new blades as well as a cleaning of the rollers & the table surfaces then worked just fine. I think a good cleaning will help these planers what with the sap issues slowing it down from time to time. The 2 speeds are a good thing too, 4 post screws even better. I love it.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Topomax- another 735 fan here as well. I have the outfeed tables and the rolling cart, so that I can wheel it around. 
The outfeed tables I adjusted the outer edges slightly higher than the bed and I don't get any snipe. Got those and the cart from Griz catalog. best price I could find on them.

This is a workhorse machine and is very robustly constructed. I am really impressed with it.


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

Anoter vote for the 735, the 2 speeds are great. Definitely get the extension tables, they help a lot with snipe. I still have snipe but when running boards over 8ft long or small pieces shorter than 10".


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the 734 and am very pleased with it. PurpLev did a good job of highlighting the differences. He is also right that both machines have received good reviews. I think it comes down to how often you'll use the machine. I'm not a professional or even a serious amateur and I work wood when funds permit me to do so, so I couldn't justify the higher cost. If I were one of these guys who uses their machine very regularly I would say the higher cost is easily justified. I think both thickness the wood well but the convenience of an automatic locking head and chip ejector would be nice.


----------



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

I wore out a 734 (I do a lot of resawing and surfacing) and replaced it with another 734. A buddy of mine has a 735 and, while that slower speed may be nice, mine can put almost as good a finish on hard wood as his with sharp blades. I just could not justify the cost difference between the two machines and used the money saved to buy a hollow chisel mortiser that caught my fancy. If the 734 were 13" and not 12-1/2" I would consider it almost perfect.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I think we all agree that the 735 is the better machine. However, it is also the more expensive machine. It's really not a question of which is the better machine. It is a question of is the extra cost for the 735 worth it.

With the 735 you really need to buy the extension tables that do not come with the machine. That makes the effective price of the 735 just that much higher.

In my shop I consider the 733 (predecessor to the 734 - only 2 blades) to be sufficient. I could probably get a slightly smoother cut with the 735 but everything I do with a planer is subject to some sanding anyway.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have accumulated quite a bit of round wood that needs to be resawn and thicknessed. I will need a work horse ;-)) Thanks for the opinions guys.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have the 735 because of the chip extracting fan it has. Works very well hooked up to my D C system.


----------



## wvumike1 (Mar 12, 2010)

I've used both in my line of work and now I own a 735 . I'll have to say that the 735 seems like it does a smoother job. But the 734 will get it done also. Whichever you pick BE SURE TO BUY INFINITY REPLACEMENT BLADES. The ones that come on these machines from dewalt and the ones you buy in the store are like play dough in comparison to the infinity's, also the infinity's can be sharpened.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Topo-
If you opt for the 735, get or make a chip collection device unless you like cleaning wood chips from every possible nook and cranny of your shop (don't ask how I know this!)

I read somewhere it is not recommended to connect this planer to your dust collector.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Topo,
Why not consider the Ridgid R4330? It has the same 3-blade 4-post cutterhead design as the DW735 and at just $369 at the despot (vs $599 for the DW735) it's a steal! AND it comes standard with infeed/outfeed ramps that will cost you extra on the DW735.

I have had the R4330 for the past 3 months and it works well. I have not used either the DW734 or DW735.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Topa…You can use a dust collector with the 735. I use one and it works great. The chip ejector really pushes the chips into the dust collector pipe which quickly sucks them up. I think the thing that Lew might have read is they dont recommend using a shop vac with it as a dust collector simply because the shop vac doesnt have the capacity to handle the chips coming out of the planer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, I was thinking about the Ridgid in a previous post. It doesn't have their lifetime guarantee, then I noticed it has the same bed as the 734. The 735 has a much bigger stationary bed. They are all good machines, no doubt. Does the Ridgid have the auto head lock like the D 735?


----------



## WalkerTexasRanger (Nov 5, 2014)

I have the same question that was asked back in 2010. Does anyone have any updated comments since 2010? Dewalt 734 v. 735 planer? Thanks


----------

